# Missing...and comfort food



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Just realized how much North Carolina food I've discussed in posts lately -- and after 20 some moves all over the world, it's definitely not because it's all I've been exposed to -- I guess I'm a little homesick and of course, I guess I'm thinking in the food context. Right now a big plate of cheese grits and shrimp would bring a smile to my face.

Any of you get homesick and connect it with a certain food? What would you want to remind you of home? (and I'm not even sure which one--!!)


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Even though I wasn't born in the Bay Area (but I've lived around this area since 1971) I consider it home. What I would really miss is all the produce. I went to Maine 2 years ago and I was shocked at the produce. We went to a Farmers' Mkt., which was exciting to me cause I thought I'd get some summer produce, but it was like winter produce mostly!! No diss to Maine, it was very beautiful, but I just couldn't live there. Good seafood, though!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cheese grits....I havn't thought of those in forever....I've lived all over also, what I miss are mainly La foods, boiled crawfish and potatoes thrown on newspaper strewn tables with cold beer. Soft shelled crabs, lump crab, oysters, smothered okra (okra, bacon, onion, garlic, Tony Chacere season salt).....hmmmmmm


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

nothing says home to me like mom's rhubarb pie or dad's saurbraten over mashed potatoes.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

My grandma used to make these excellent english muffin pizzas... I really miss those...


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

the bizarre thing is that i dont miss types of food. I miss Aussie beer when O/S - Victoria Bitter. But apart from that, ive got a pretty comfy life.

Just the beer. Heheh (bloody Aussies)

Oops, i forgot to say, that im too busy trying local fare to miss homefoods stuff.

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited October 07, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nick does all the beer in Aussieland come in HUGE SIZE CANS???? Why is that? Doesn't it get hot before the last swigs?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I miss my grandmothers matza ball soup and her incredible potato ladkas with tons of warm apple sauce, and my moms two day braised beef brisket with carmilized onions,My Grandfather was a baker and I so miss his jewish corn bread, every sunday we would all go to the bakery and pull our own loaf right out of the oven to bring home, then dad would bye some lox (only if he could read the new york times throught it)
we would go home and me and my brothers would devoure Pops bread MMmmmmmmmm


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, MB soup is my absolute fave for comfort food, too! I like to add lots of greens (leeks, celery and leaves, dill, green onion) to it as my grandmother did. Nothing beats it! Well, maybe her cinnamon kichlach (rolls), or her challah... or her kasha varnishkes made with schmaltz! I'll stop there. The Yom Kippur fast will be starting in a few hours, and it won't do to let my food cravings carry me away today...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

L,shona tova Mezzaluna, I will be fasting soon to. But I look forward to breakfast with my family. good yontov


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

My Mom used to make "Salmon Patties" with canned salmon. Unbelievable that I crave them.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Let me know when you want to make a trip to LA and I'm right there with you shroomgirl!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

My mom likes my cooking more than I fancy hers most of the time, but I do miss her hummus, the way she browns the garlic and half-mashed the chick peas in a cast iron skillet, plenty of fresh lemon. Store bought only brings regrets.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Never heard of cooked garlic and smashed in the pan chickpeas 
I really like Moosewoods (#1 book) Molly Katzen's hummos....oh....cumin, parsley, lemon, green onions, garlic, tahini, chickpeas, salt, cayene....Raves are all I get when I make this.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Sroomgirl and live to cook, I'm going to have to try your hummus methods next time I make it. 
David Jones, my mom also used to make salmon patties. I loved those too. It was especially good when we lived in Alaska.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Lamb Shanks braised in garlic and yogurt with a pilaf of bulghar wheat! Fresh mint and red onions on the side.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Chef Michael Kornick used to make a Braised Lamb Shank with Lemon-Thyme Aioli at Marche. I could eat it every day!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Chili John's chili!! It's a restaurant in Green Bay, WI, that's been around for about 40 years. They sell the chili in grocery stores; every time I go back, I stock up. The key ingredient? Beef suet!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Shroomgirl, we have a few sizes of beer here.

Throwdowns - small 250ml bottles
Stubbies - 375ml bottles
Long Necks - 750ml Bottles

Cans - 375ml cans
Depth charges - 750ml cans, but you cant get these very often now. 

Kegs - 

either small 5litre cans
or commercial size - 15 litre or 30 litre kegs, sometimes 50 litre.

Thats just container sizes.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I'm from Beaumont Texas and I have'nt been there in 10 years. I miss my Mom and her cooking. She was the best cook in the world, in my eyes. 
I remember her chicken fried steak, cream of carrot soup, fried okra, liver and onions, crawfish w/a cold beer, oh, and the biscuits and gravey. I could go on and on. But I'll miss her even more.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Someone just mentioned white gravy to me, and I had to call my Mom. If any of you know creamy elegance of a good southern white gravey,then you know what I'm talking about. 
It's made with butter, flour, milk, salt & pepper (pepper makes the gravey). If I'm missing something please correct me.


----------

